# Forum di Rete 4 - Tutti sconvolti ... ma ...



## Old Fa. (14 Marzo 2007)

Ho seguito una puntata a pranzo su Rete 4, ... Forum per la precisione.

Il delirio è il seguente: L'ex marito pagava 400 euro ad una ex moglie che viveva con suo nuovo tipo di cui era incinta. Lui non ce la faceva più a fare la parte del coglione e pagare per mantenere i due disoccupati (lei e il suo nuovo tipo), ... si è alzato un putiferio nello studio (pubblico), ... infatti è qualcosa che entra diretto in un'ingiustizia totale. Cornificato, e costretto per legge a mantenere la sua ex moglie più il nuovo compagno, ... e pure il figlio di loro due.

La stessa Dalla Chiesa ha perso il lume su questo episodio ed ha dato in escandescenza, ... indovinate cosa ha deciso il Giudice per legge, ... che di fatti è proprio per legge: L'ex marito .... è tenuto a mantenere la ex moglie anche se questa, dopo corna, convive con il nuovo tipo, ed incinta di lui.

In altre parole, l'ex marito è fotutto.

Da lì, sembra che si stia alzando un polverone di molti che chiedono che finisca questa pagliacciata, ... ossia che l'ex marito diventi una pensione vivente per l'ex moglie.

PS: singolare, le donne sono state quelle che sono uscite fuori di testa su questo tema, ... ma questi episodi sono moneta corrente in tutti i tribunali. Eh sì, ... l'uomo è davvero un coglione.


----------



## Old Fa. (14 Marzo 2007)

Preciso: ... coglioni per legge  

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: c'è chi ha suggerito all'ex marito di licenziarsi e cambiare paese, ... un suggerimento che non reputo affatto stupido.


----------



## Old Pinguino (14 Marzo 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Preciso: ... coglione per legge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sapessi quanto ne conosco ridotti così, o lavori in nero o sei una pensione vivente. La legge italiana fa schifo da questo punto di vista non tiene conto minimamente del perchè del divorzio anche se hai sposato una t...a e la lasci devi pure mantenerla. I figli mi va bene ma lei no. Qualcuno sa se la legge sta cambiando o siamo ridotti ancora così. Parità parità ma solo quando fa comodo, le donne della loro emancipazione hanno solo imparato a comportarsi nella maniera becera che si comportavano gli uomini.


----------



## Old Fa. (14 Marzo 2007)

Pinguino ha detto:


> Sapessi quanto ne conosco ridotti così, o lavori in nero o sei una pensione vivente. La legge italiana fa schifo da questo punto di vista non tiene conto minimamente del perchè del divorzio anche se hai sposato una t...a e la lasci devi pure mantenerla. I figli mi va bene ma lei no. Qualcuno sa se la legge sta cambiando o siamo ridotti ancora così. Parità parità ma solo quando fa comodo, le donne della loro emancipazione hanno solo imparato a comportarsi nella maniera becera che si comportavano gli uomini.


La legge non è cambiata sia sulla separazione che il divorzio, anzi, con l'ultimo casino che hanno fatto dal 2001 al 2005 è finita per peggiorare ancora di più.

Che la parità vada in un senso unico è ormai pure questa legge, ... non so se hai visto le Iene di Italia 1 l'anno scorso ? Beh ......  il Ministero della Pari Opportunità è formato al 100x100 tutto da donne (Ministro, dirigenti, impiegate, sotto impiegate e volontari) ....  da donne, ... è proprio una vera .....  pari opportunità ....  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sono d'accordissimo che un tempo erano limitate le donne anche se di fatti erano sempre avvantaggiate dietro le quinte, ... ma adesso stiamo sul serio esagerando .....


----------



## Old Fa. (14 Marzo 2007)

Dimenticavo, come sempre: sotto il Ministero delle Pari Opportunità, ... nessun maschio viene assunto..... forse per le pulizie degli uffici, ma non credo


----------



## Old Pinguino (14 Marzo 2007)

Stiamo esagerando perchè non hanno inparato niente da tutto quello che hanno subito. Donne in carriera che non hanno tempo per la famiglia ormai è una realtà come uomini casalinghi che ormai sono una realtà. E' vero che costa mettere al mondo figli, costa ma la verità è che oramai sono un'intralcio alla carriera. Adesso ci ritroviamo con un'Italia piena di extracomunitari e chi ha due figli come me è un'eccezzione.


----------



## Old Fa. (14 Marzo 2007)

Pinguino ha detto:


> Stiamo esagerando perchè non hanno inparato niente da tutto quello che hanno subito. Donne in carriera che non hanno tempo per la famiglia ormai è una realtà come uomini casalinghi che ormai sono una realtà. E' vero che costa mettere al mondo figli, costa ma la verità è che oramai sono un'intralcio alla carriera. Adesso ci ritroviamo con un'Italia piena di extracomunitari e chi ha due figli come me è un'eccezzione.


Beh, ... ci starei attento a dire che abbiano subito qualcosa nel tempo.

Ricordiamoci comunque che le donne dietro le quinte hanno gestito paesi e guerre, ... monarchi, ... conflitti di ogni tipo. Non erano sicuramente in prima linea, ... ma gestivano alla grande la totalità di tutto.

Basterebbe vedere anche di recente cosa ha combinato la moglie di Fazio, ... non era certo lei ad avere la carica di Governatore della Banca d'Italia, ... ma gestiva in parte una fetta dei clienti di questa Istitutzione. Lasciamo stare le altre mogli, ... anche la Franca di Ciampi si dava un gran da fare con le sue conoscenze.

Se poi le donne vogliono andare adesso in prima liena, ... non sono per niente contro, anzi, saranno più brave di noi di sicuro.

Però tirare il freno sulle separazioni e divorzi sarebbe il caso di farlo, siamo al limite della vergogna ....


----------



## Old Pinguino (14 Marzo 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Beh, ... ci starei attento a dire che abbiano subito qualcosa nel tempo.
> 
> Ricordiamoci comunque che le donne dietro le quinte hanno gestito paesi e guerre, ... monarchi, ... conflitti di ogni tipo. Non erano sicuramente in prima linea, ... ma gestivano alla grande la totalità di tutto.
> 
> ...


Che siano più furbe, non brave, non ci piove. Grandi uomini hanno sempre avuto grandi donne dietro non puoi farmi l'esempio dei due burattini che facevano tutto quello che dicevano le mogli. Pensa che faccio il tifo per la moglie di Clinton, che diventi presidente dell'America, forse finiranno un po di guerre ipocrite fatte per il petrolio tutte mascherate da lotta contro il terrorismo. Quando era presidente lui comandava lei ma l'America andava meglio. Si sta riducendo il tutto a una guerra sessista cosa sbagliatissima. Ripeto le donne devono smettere di fare tutte le strozate che facevamo noi uomini.


----------



## Old Fa. (14 Marzo 2007)

Pinguino ha detto:


> Che siano più furbe, non brave, non ci piove. Grandi uomini hanno sempre avuto grandi donne dietro non puoi farmi l'esempio dei due burattini che facevano tutto quello che dicevano le mogli. Pensa che faccio il tifo per la moglie di Clinton, che diventi presidente dell'America, forse finiranno un po di guerre ipocrite fatte per il petrolio tutte mascherate da lotta contro il terrorismo. Quando era presidente lui comandava lei ma l'America andava meglio. Si sta riducendo il tutto a una guerra sessista cosa sbagliatissima. Ripeto le donne devono smettere di fare tutte le strozate che facevamo noi uomini.


Francamente a me starebbe benissimo se gli lasciassero tutto lo spazio libero che vogliono, ... per una volta pure loro stanno in prima linea e scoprono cosa sia rischiare in prima persona, ... invece che assorbire tutti i vantaggi dietro le quinte.

Io il marito di una che si trova in pieno potere lo farei volentieri, ... me no sto tranquillo e gli lascio gustarsi le fatiche delle tresche, dei compromessi, e delle preoccupazioni ... e di tutto quello che ne segue.

Poi vediamo se si ricorda l'anniversario del nostro matrimonio ......  

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: magari dopo una giornata delle sue mi metto il perizoma e vediamo pure se ha voglia di saltarmi addosso ......


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Marzo 2007)

*difficile...*



Fa. ha detto:


> Francamente a me starebbe benissimo se gli lasciassero tutto lo spazio libero che vogliono, ... per una volta pure loro stanno in prima linea e scoprono cosa sia rischiare in prima persona, ... invece che assorbire tutti i vantaggi dietro le quinte.
> 
> Io il marito di una che si trova in pieno potere lo farei volentieri, ... me no sto tranquillo e gli lascio gustarsi le fatiche delle tresche, dei compromessi, e delle preoccupazioni ... e di tutto quello che ne segue.
> 
> ...


Sì veramente difficile 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   che..qualcuna ti possa saltare addosso se ..metti il perizoma 

	
	
		
		
	


	



















​


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Marzo 2007)

*Seriamente*

Io so anche del caso di uno che si è reso irreperibile e che non solo non ha dato una lira alla moglie, ma nemmeno alle figlie 

	
	
		
		
	


	








   ! Ma te ne ho già accennato tempo fa...


----------



## Lettrice (15 Marzo 2007)

Pinguino ha detto:


> Che siano più furbe, non brave, non ci piove. Grandi uomini hanno sempre avuto grandi donne dietro non puoi farmi l'esempio dei due burattini che facevano tutto quello che dicevano le mogli. Pensa che faccio il tifo per la moglie di Clinton, che diventi presidente dell'America, forse finiranno un po di guerre ipocrite fatte per il petrolio tutte mascherate da lotta contro il terrorismo. Quando era presidente lui comandava lei ma l'America andava meglio. Si sta riducendo il tutto a una guerra sessista cosa sbagliatissima. *Ripeto le donne devono smettere di fare tutte le strozate che facevamo noi uomini*.


Che fate ... non parlare al passato 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comunque se fossi in te non sarei troppo confidente manco nelle donne 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ..
...io preferisco confidare in quella scimmia che pigia tasti da anni e anni


----------



## Old Otella82 (15 Marzo 2007)

Sul caso di Forum concordo che è una palese ingiustizia, e che la legge italiana dovrebbe essere rivista.
Quanto alla questione femminile, finchè si scherza si scherza, ma non venitemi a dire che le donne non hanno subito qualcosa perchè lancio un dado e decido se ridere o piangere.
sììììì "dietro ogni uomo c'era una grande donna", donne per lo più dimenticate dala storia e non citate. sìììì le donne non sono sante, e quando han tirato su la testa ce n'è state di tutti i tipi, ma erano esseri senza diritti, non tutelate, schiave di un padre e poi di un marito.
E siccome so già che Fa e Pinguino buberanno, vi lascio qui "Manicomio 1914" storia di Adalgisa Conti, curato da Luciano della Mea. è davvero davvero una chicca questa storia tutt'altro che isolata nel suo genere.... ma certo niente a che vedere con gli alimenti da passare alla moglie eh, non mi permetterei mai di mettere in secondo piano l'ingiustizia delle ingiustizie.


----------



## Old Angel (15 Marzo 2007)

Sul fatto che le donne abbiano subito e non poco, concordo, e sono pienamente favorevole nella parità dei diritti, e non solo a parole, ma la cosa che mi dispiace che effettivamente molte (non tutte fortunatamente) si comportano peggio degli uomini arrivando a livelli squallidi con il coraggio di accusarci che ragioniamo solo con il basso ventre cosa che sinceramente pensavo anch'io un pò di tempo fa, ma da quando sono stato tradito mi sono accorto che avevo gli occhi coperti di prosciutto e mi si è aperto un mondo che non conoscevo, un mondo che non mi piace, e mi rendo conto che trovare una persona seria con sani principi è come trovare una rosa nel deserto.


P.S. difficile ma si trovano


----------



## Old Pinguino (15 Marzo 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> Sul caso di Forum concordo che è una palese ingiustizia, e che la legge italiana dovrebbe essere rivista.
> Quanto alla questione femminile, finchè si scherza si scherza, ma non venitemi a dire che le donne non hanno subito qualcosa perchè lancio un dado e decido se ridere o piangere.
> sììììì "dietro ogni uomo c'era una grande donna", donne per lo più dimenticate dala storia e non citate. sìììì le donne non sono sante, e quando han tirato su la testa ce n'è state di tutti i tipi, ma erano esseri senza diritti, non tutelate, schiave di un padre e poi di un marito.
> E siccome so già che Fa e Pinguino buberanno, vi lascio qui "Manicomio 1914" storia di Adalgisa Conti, curato da Luciano della Mea. è davvero davvero una chicca questa storia tutt'altro che isolata nel suo genere.... ma certo niente a che vedere con gli alimenti da passare alla moglie eh, non mi permetterei mai di mettere in secondo piano l'ingiustizia delle ingiustizie.


E ti pareva, poverina è giusto dargli li alimenti a una che dei figli e del marito mai fregato una mazza solo pensato a farsi scopare da un'altro o regolarmente mi mandava in rosso per comprare abbigliamrnto sexi per l'altro. E' proprio perchè hanno subito tanto sulla propria pelle non devano ripetere gli stessi errori, poi le merde ci stanno tra gli uomini e le donne. Tu pensa che sono talmente maschilista che il bucato lavare i piatti spolverare ecc... lo faccio anchio visto che lavora cinque ore. Guarda caso di chi si è innamorata mia moglie? Del marito della cugina che ti assicuro che bastano che respirano e aiutare in casa non ci pensava proprio aveva altro da fare, voi donne non siete molto selettiva il tipo figlio di puttana vi piace, la triste realtà è questa. Speriamo che legge diventi giusta. Adesso non ti arabbiare Otella non sono uno cui giudica le donne un'essere inferiore ma la realtà è questa, non avete imparato niente dai vostri errori e basta uno stronzo per fregarvi, i tipi a posto come me non vi attirano.


----------



## Tr@deUp (15 Marzo 2007)

_"Per separarsi si deve essere o troppo scemi o troppo ricchi"_

PS) mi meraviglia che siate ancora convinti che Forum è reale. Sono tutti figuranti e con casi studiati a tavolino per fare audience...


----------



## Lettrice (15 Marzo 2007)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> _"Per separarsi si deve essere o troppo scemi o troppo ricchi"_
> 
> PS) mi meraviglia che siate ancora convinti che Forum è reale. Sono tutti figuranti e con casi studiati a tavolino per fare audience...


 
E per sposarsi cosa bisogna essere?

_"O troppo scemi o troppo poveri"? 

	
	
		
		
	


	



_


----------



## Old Pinguino (15 Marzo 2007)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> _"Per separarsi si deve essere o troppo scemi o troppo ricchi"_
> 
> PS) mi meraviglia che siate ancora convinti che Forum è reale. Sono tutti figuranti e con casi studiati a tavolino per fare audience...


Lo sappiamo tutti che sono figuranti, Striscia gli ha sputtanati tante volte ma la realtà è che gli alimenti dobbiamo pagarli lo stesso. Cornuti e mazziati e trovi pure giudici donne che si mettono le fette di salame davanti gli occhi pure di stangare il maschio di turno. Se lei lo ha tradito deva aver fatto qualcosa di grosso che sia zoccola non li passa nemmeno nell'anticamera del cervello. Per sposarsi bisogna essere scemi è meglio convivere, difatto ci si sposa di meno. Se succede la mia storia tutti a casa senza complicazioni RICORDANDOSI sempre dei figli loro non centrano.


----------



## Bruja (17 Marzo 2007)

*Forse.....*

Forse la soluzione sarebbe semplice, che una persona avesse un minimo di dignità e di senso della misurada sapere dove sia il senso di giustizia. A quel punto le falle delle leggi sarebbero tamponate dalla civiltà di chi ne fruisce. 
Una donna vera non accetterebbe mai di farsi pagare gli alimenti dal marito separato mentre convive ed è incinta di un altro che "casualmente" è disoccupato. Indegna lei e meschino lui........ d'altronde si sono trovati non per nulla. Le similitudini si attraggono!
Bruja


----------



## Old Fa. (19 Marzo 2007)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> _"Per separarsi si deve essere o troppo scemi o troppo ricchi"_
> 
> PS) mi meraviglia che siate ancora convinti che Forum è reale. Sono tutti figuranti e con casi studiati a tavolino per fare audience...


Hai ragione, nell'espisodio che ho citato, ... nessun Giudice avrebbe suggerito all'ex marito di passare dopo la nascito del figlio dei due per fare una nuova istanza   

	
	
		
		
	


	





In Tribunale è ancora peggio, ... paghi amante, ex moglie traditrice e il loro figlio, ... come se tu fossi il padre di lei.

Eh sì, ... il programma Forum è solo una cosa per amatori, ... la festa vera su questo tema la trovi in Tribunale .....  

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: perdi casa, figli e soldi, ... più una bella bolla da pagare ogni mese ... e forse puoi ritenerti fortunato di non finire in galera a vita per aver mitragliato tutti con un Kalashnikov di origine Cubana con proiettili anticarro


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Aprile 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Ho seguito una puntata a pranzo su Rete 4, ... Forum per la precisione.
> 
> Il delirio è il seguente: L'ex marito pagava 400 euro ad una ex moglie che viveva con suo nuovo tipo di cui era incinta. Lui non ce la faceva più a fare la parte del coglione e pagare per mantenere i due disoccupati (lei e il suo nuovo tipo), ... si è alzato un putiferio nello studio (pubblico), ... infatti è qualcosa che entra diretto in un'ingiustizia totale. Cornificato, e costretto per legge a mantenere la sua ex moglie più il nuovo compagno, ... e pure il figlio di loro due.
> 
> ...


porco giuda...

mah...


----------



## Bruja (13 Aprile 2007)

*Micio...*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> porco giuda...
> 
> mah...


Eh che ci vuoi fare?..............Lei era la parte debole........... roba da rinforzarla a mazzate!
Sul parassita che si è scelto come nuovo compagno più che un velo stenderei una tela cerata!!!
Bruja


----------



## Iris (13 Aprile 2007)

*mah*

Il magistrato ha applicato la legge...non può intervenire sulla moralità dei contendenti.
Ma maschietti rincuoratevi: perchè a fronte di tanti  parassiti femminili, esistono altrettanti farabutti maschi, che dimenticano moglie e figli, lasciandoli in un mare di guai.
Purtroppo non tutti non hanno una coscienza.


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Aprile 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Il magistrato ha applicato la legge...non può intervenire sulla moralità dei contendenti.
> Ma maschietti rincuoratevi: perchè a fronte di tanti parassiti femminili, esistono altrettanti farabutti maschi, che dimenticano moglie e figli, lasciandoli in un mare di guai.
> Purtroppo non tutti non hanno una coscienza.


 
iris....sta cazzo di legge avrà pure una ratio..ma porco di quel giuda..una non solo non lavora, si fa li cz sua, e si deve pure fare mantenere dopo aver avuto un figlio dall'altro..ecchediamine...

non ho capito... ma allora so' tutte stronze quelle che si fanno un culo cosi per mantenersi?

ma sai le mazzate e i calci, dice bene Bruja, che meriterebbe quella deficente? 

e pure un figlio...io li sckiafferi ai lavori forzati a mazzate.


----------



## Bruja (13 Aprile 2007)

*Micio*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> iris....sta cazzo di legge avrà pure una ratio..ma porco di quel giuda..una non solo non lavora, si fa li cz sua, e si deve pure fare mantenere dopo aver avuto un figlio dall'altro..ecchediamine...
> 
> non ho capito... ma allora so' tutte stronze quelle che si fanno un culo cosi per mantenersi?
> 
> ...


La verità è che il marito è stato ben raggirato........ . Il giudice si è limitato ad applicare la legge, e la legge è chiaramente ingiusta in questi casi, ma deve difendere il minore e perchè? Perchè non può caricarsene una menefreghista, un fannullone ed uno Stato assente, quindi si danno "oneri" ignobili a chi non ha altro che una situazione ancora casualmente scomoda in quel lasso temporale.
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> La verità è che il marito è stato ben raggirato........ . Il giudice si è limitato ad applicare la legge, e la legge è chiaramente ingiusta in questi casi, ma deve difendere il minore e perchè? Perchè non può caricarsene una menefreghista, un fannullone ed uno Stato assente, quindi si danno "oneri" ignobili a chi non ha altro che una situazione ancora casualmente scomoda in quel lasso temporale.
> Bruja


 
e ce lo so che la ratio c'è...hai ragione...pero' porca di una miseria...


----------



## Lettrice (13 Aprile 2007)

Mio fratello e' in una situazione simile.. e onestamente prenderei l'ex moglie a calci nel culo... scusate il francesismo... ma ha pure la donna delle pulizie!!!!!!!


----------



## Iris (13 Aprile 2007)

*Micio*

La ratio della legge, cercherò di farla breve, è salvaguardare la parte più debole.
E dal momento che STORICAMENTE, la parte più debole sono le donne ed i minori, la legge dispone determinate tutele.
Ti posso asicurare però, che i magistrati (dipende dai Fori e  anche dalle persone), non applicano sempre la legge senza pensare.
Statisticamente, purtroppo, sono i figli a fare le spese dei divorzi...la legge cerca di tutelarli, ma non si sostituisce alle coscienze...


----------



## Iris (13 Aprile 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> iris....sta cazzo di legge avrà pure una ratio..ma porco di quel giuda..una non solo non lavora, si fa li cz sua, e si deve pure fare mantenere dopo aver avuto un figlio dall'altro..ecchediamine...
> 
> non ho capito... ma allora so' tutte stronze quelle che si fanno un culo cosi per mantenersi?
> 
> ...


Io sono tra quelle stronze..ma come me ce ne sono molte!!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Aprile 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> La ratio della legge, cercherò di farla breve, è salvaguardare la parte più debole.
> E dal momento che STORICAMENTE, la parte più debole sono le donne ed i minori, la legge dispone determinate tutele.
> Ti posso asicurare però, che i magistrati (dipende dai Fori e anche dalle persone), non applicano sempre la legge senza pensare.
> Statisticamente, purtroppo, sono i figli a fare le spese dei divorzi...la legge cerca di tutelarli, ma non si sostituisce alle coscienze...


 
son d'accordo Iris...la parte debole è da tutelare..ma le mazzate a quella le darei ugualmente... da stronza numero due


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mio fratello e' in una situazione simile.. e onestamente prenderei l'ex moglie a calci nel culo... scusate il francesismo... ma ha pure la donna delle pulizie!!!!!!!


.....anche...


----------

